# Resprayed 5 series bumper before and after



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

As you may have seen in the "what detailing have you done today" thread, I've recently had to have the rear bumper resprayed on the 5 series.

It came back from the body shop with surprisingly little paint defects ornoverspray but was as expected covered in holograms and more surprisingly swirls. I've uploaded a vid to YouTube as below showing one side versus the other, the corrected side having had 15 mins spent with a hexlogic green pad and sonax perfect finish. Some combo that! Looking forward to redoing the whole car now haha!






Pics also below, can you tell which are which? 



















































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Alas we have to accept that WE are the exception to the norm and Joe public would be very happy with their result.
Only last week I went with my brother to pick up a brand new car and the salesman was so proud to show us it basking in the sunshine...... highlighting all the dealer inflicted swirls.
At least it was a quick fix and you know that it's been corrected with care and not had the clear coat ground away to nothing!


----------



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

Bumper finished this morning.

Mostly used 3 inch purple spider pads with sonax perfect finish on DA but some areas on driver side had deeper scuffs and scratches so I went with some KC h.08 on microfiber and then refinished with a 5 inch green hexlogic and sonax.

Put a coat of fusso on as the rain was threatening towards the end, otherwise I may have gone with moonlight. Now to find time for the rest of the car!






























Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanWinfield (Feb 28, 2018)

Had a day to myself today so decided to get one half of the car done.

Had to compound the rear boot both at the badge and under the number plate as I found some dee**** scratches. A couple of sets with a microfiber pad and some kc h.08 got them out completely. Did the final pass on the same areas plus the boot lid and the full left hand side of the car with perfect finish and a mix of purple scholl pads and green hexlogic pads. A coat of fusso to protect.

Hopefully get decent weather Saturday to finish it off












































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

HEADPHONES said:


> Alas we have to accept that WE are the exception to the norm and Joe public would be very happy with their result.
> Only last week I went with my brother to pick up a brand new car and the salesman was so proud to show us it basking in the sunshine...... highlighting all the dealer inflicted swirls.
> At least it was a quick fix and you know that it's been corrected with care and not had the clear coat ground away to nothing!


I had a conversation with my boss who buys a lot of new Porsche from a particular dealer. They always used to come full of swirls and holograms. They never prepare the cars for him now as I detail them when they arrive. He asked why they are so bad, the answer? Because they have gone through the valeting bay!
p.s. I know the Autoglym rep who visits the dealership, he said the valeter uses one soiled application cloth, which is dropped on the floor, then shook and used again and again!!


----------



## M4TT17 (Feb 3, 2013)

There is something strangely satisfying about correcting paint and making it look better than new again. I have only had a little taste of this and am already keen to get some more done (when I can find the time) 

Car looks great :thumb:


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Shame about the quality release from the bodyshop, I'm presuming it was dealers, car to advise which one? 
You've made a really good recovery and something to be proud of


----------

